# Finding A Human Queen Bee



## millbeezhoney (Feb 10, 2011)

howdy folks, im on my fourth year keeping bees, have 45 hives built but not all going. ive been alone raising my own children the last 26 years and finaly free of my kids, ive been alone all that time and thinking how wonderfull it would bee to find a mate that loves the honey beez as much as i do, also i enjoy gardening, flowers, outdoors, i,m currently living in a camper in order to get the bee opperations off the ground, poor in pocket, rich at heart, also am a physicaly challanged beekeeper. my dreams are to buy a few acres of land, build a small efficiant cabin, live off grid with solar pannel electricity and even an outhouse, the simple life of years gone past, i know there has to bee someone out thar thinkin on the same lines, will cross my fingers but not hold my breath, my email address is [email protected] g m a i l. c o m, name is jim


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jim! Hope you find your dreams!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Reach for the sky w/ feet firmly planted on the ground.

Best wishes for you.


----------

